

Google Circumvents Safari Privacy Protections - This is Why We Need Do Not Track - AndrewDucker
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/time-make-amends-google-circumvents-privacy-settings-safari-users

======
pavel_lishin
Isn't this going to pose some serious legal problems for them in Europe?

